

Political gerrymandering gone hysterically wrong: only 1 vote counts - pm24601
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/08/28/1416118/-Morning-Digest-Business-owners-remove-all-voters-from-business-district-but-forget-one-college-kid

======
dalke
Nice! The landowners tried to arrange a Community Improvement District so
there are no voters in it. Under local law, if here are no voters then the
land owners get to decide. (What I can't tell is if there's a difference
between the views of the land owners and the business owners on that land. Are
the land owners trying to avoid increased property taxes by shifting the
expenses to sales taxes?)

That district includes the Ernest and Eugenia Wyatt Guest House, which is
"available for EFCC patients experiencing long-term outpatient care, such as
chemotherapy." One of the employees of facility also lives there, and has done
so for over a year, and is a registered voter.

Hence the plan of having no registered voter didn't succeed.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
At least until they get fired and evicted.

~~~
dalke
Indeed. I idly wonder if there are any special laws to prohibit evicting
someone for the primary purpose of trying to sway an election. Perhaps
remnants of laws added due to oppressive tactics used in company towns?

